# picture posing



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

Recently I have noticed my teenage girl cousins in their photos on various social networking sites, and they do all these silly looking poses. I want to find out what the deal is with them. Things like, putting their two fingers out like a letter v. sticking their tongue out in various different directions. looking up in the air. having a surprised look on their face.

Just today I was out having pizza and I saw a group of observant Jewish high school girls doing the same thing as they were taking photos of their trip to a big city. So secular or religious, it seems like it's the thing to do if you're 15.

So, someone please fill me in! Is this a Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan thing?


----------



## jandc_hammond (Nov 3, 2006)

I've always known the v/tongue gesture to have a sexual meaning...especially among teenagers


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

'Round these parts, when I was a teen, it was meant to say that you performed oral.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

Things like, putting their two fingers out like a letter v.sticking their tongue out in various different directions
Yeah...when I was in high school that meant you give oral (sex).... It probably doesnt mean that now in all circles but thats where it originated from I think! (that is - letter V with your tongue between your fingers.

On the other hand - if thats two different sentences...so just the holding two fingers up like letter V...well 'peace'? (I know thats common in like..japan? lol).... and just sticking your tongue out is just sticking your tongue out? lol...

Quote:

looking up in the air. having a surprised look on their face.
Just sounds like they are being silly. Even I still do this. And tbh - its because I am not confident in myself and hate having my photo taken so if it is to be taken, I act silly to make up for my lack of confidence in myself. I am getting better though! - I will have nice 'normal' (lol) photos taken of myself if I feel I am looking nice and dressed well etc.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

I was kinda clueless for my age as a kid and I just want to suggest that a teen could be doing this because they innocently think it is a cool thing and not realize what they are implying...

depends on how socially sophisticated the girls are

I would have personnally found out about 6 mo to a year after I had been doing it ... and been bit grossed out.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Maybe they just want to be silly? I don't know?


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Maybe they just want to be silly? I don't know?









Nope. Not possible.


----------



## lilyfaith (Oct 30, 2006)

My friends & I loved making silly faces for pics too.

The finger signs may be pseudo gang symbols. Yo!


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

did you ask them? Could you ask them? And maybe they don't know what it means and they just saw it somewhere else.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think they are just playing "model" (although they wouldn't call it that of course!







)

*Things like, putting their two fingers out like a letter v. sticking their tongue out in various different directions. looking up in the air. having a surprised look on their face.* -

Dude, they are Striking a Pose.

We used to do that on a smaller scale, and of course there was no internet then so hardly anyone saw them.


----------



## Danielle1973 (Nov 11, 2007)

my 12 yo does the same thing, I find goofy pics on my camera all the time. They are just being silly, I used to do it as a kid also


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

It's just fun and silliness I think.









My Dd is 14 and she has some "classic MySpace" pictures on her site. Putting your fingers out in the "V" shape means peace, and has for a bajillion years I think. There are other hand gestures as well.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

the tongue thru the two fingers thing will always always make me think of 80s
era hair bands especially motley crue. i'm sure that in this day and age it has nothing to do with vince neil however


----------

